# Ice fishing etiquette



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

I went out on Lake St. Clair today and it was the usual Sunday circus act. Decided to leave the lake early because of all of the yahoos. Fish are being caught all over the lake, wherever there is access. The lake is thousands of acres. There is no reason on Gods green earth for people to be setting up within 10 yards of each other unless they are fishing together. There is no reason for anyone to be driving within the same distance of those of us that have permanent shanties on the ice. 

If people insist on setting up on top of other people the least they could do is show some common courtesy by getting out early and setting up so the area can quiet down. All of that activity does affect the fishing.

I am always hesitant to provide specific fishing reports because I know that doing so will create a crowd that could and usually does negatively affect my fishing.

Please show some common courtesy when out on the ice. I consider about 30 to 40 yards to be an acceptable distance. Even my regular fishing partners and I do not set up any closer than that. Please either get out and set up early or give some distance from those that do. When driving on the ice maintain even a greater distance if possible and if pulliing up to someones shanty, stop back a ways and walk up.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Precisely why I decided to stay home today. Yesterday on LSC kinda reminded of opening day of rifle season on state land in Jackson Co.  No one actually set up real close to me, on Sat. but I did have a few mini-vans and trucks come REAL CLOSE to "side-swiping" my shanty.


----------



## lakertaker (Jan 21, 2003)

dont feel so bad guys; today on a lake that is not fished as bad as st. clair it happend to us . i'll skip the minor details, but i will tell you the lake is in manistee co. & the damn snowmobiles blew us rite off the ice about time the fish were starting to school up around our bait! came 2 feet from getting run over by the same clowns pulling a tip up. then the DNR came up & asked us for our lisecene & asked my buddie what his last name was!!!! (with linsence in hand) to beat it all ; i told him about the snowmobilers & he said he would talk to them. well needless to say; as we got in the truck to go home the same [email protected]#$%^&* slowed down to let the DNR go by! oh ya; we gave him a full discription of sled and driver, his response was; i'll talk to him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

40 yards?If theres a nice school of perch in the area that is 40 yards from me I will move to them even with another fisherman there.I will not crowd him/them but 30-40 yards is a good distance.I would leave my atv back though.As far as atvs&snowmobiles go its a croc to get close to people fishing if theres plenty of room to go around.

hoffie


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats why I normally fish during the week. Very seldom will you find me out there on a Sat. or Sun.


----------



## bronsonman (Jan 4, 2004)

I think 10 to 15 yards is fine.This is still a distance away and why not share if the fish are being caught by someone 50 yards from you wouldn't you like to be a little closer.Just not put in more holes then are needed .And I catch plenty of fish and as long as people stay the distance I am fine just stay out of my back pocket.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

> _Originally posted by WALLEYE MIKE _
> *Thats why I normally fish during the week. Very seldom will you find me out there on a Sat. or Sun. *



After seeing what I saw on LSC today, that is my new motto.


If you were there today you would understand!


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

30 ft is too close to a permanent shanty. The area we are fishing is just that, an area. It is not a spot such as a weed bed or a specific piece of structure which concentrates fish into a very small location. I do not maintain double standards. If someone is killing the fish a short distance away and I am not, I honor that persons space. It is called The Golden Rule. If I was fishing from a portable it would not be so much of a deal because it would be easy to move and I would do just that to get away from the crowds. Much more difficult to do in a wooden shack. Because of work demands this year I am forced to fish on the weekends or not at all.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, we were at genos friday. It was early morning, most people were setting up in closer to shore than us. A couple poeple were near us, but, about 50 yards away. We were nailing the fish, and, a group of 2 4 wheellers comes up to us, fishes within 20 FEET!!! Of us, when the had the WHOLE lake to fish!!!! I can see on the weekend, when there is alot of people, but, there was about 30 people tehre at that time, everyone was spreading out, about 50 yards from each other, they could've gone anywhere else!!!! Well, fishing shut down after that, and we were MAD. The guy 50 yards from us came and said the same thing happened......i say 50 yards in minimum distance depending on the spot.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

It's too bad that people have to be that way it happens all over not just on LSC. Mater of fact it even happens in hunting season and half the problem is these clowns know absolutely nothing about what the&#@#$#% there doing they are that close because they think you know something they don't. Let's face it everyone want's to catch fish but you don't have to be ignorant and move in on somebody else just so you have a full bucket. Try going out for once and just enjoy yourself who cares if you get fish- it sure beats WORKING!!!!!! Have Fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## bronsonman (Jan 4, 2004)

What about the shanty people that see other fisherman catching fish and move their permanent shanty there.Just because you own a permanent shanty doesn't give you all rights to a lake.I have had people do this to me and I just drill my holes right by them.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

I realize people just move in on ya no matter what there are no rules to my knowledge in Michigan stating how far you have to be from someone or there shanty. If there are please fill me in. The moral of the story is common courtesy to your fellow sporstman-woman.


----------



## greeneman5 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thats funny that you bring that up..... my first time on the ice this year i went up to Houghton Lake with Ozzgood, ScottyHover,Patch and and a few more guys. We got there before sun up, no one else on the lake.....found our spot and set up camp. By 10:00 I was joking to ozzy if these ***** were gonna ask scotty if they could hop in his shanty with him...no joke i saw a guy drill a hole 3 feet from scottys shanty.....now, if we were at some small pond i might understand it....but it was Houghton Lake!!!

To top this off...I havent went and seen it yet, but ive been told that some one cut the tiedown ropes on my permanent shanty tipped it over and tore it apart. I cant hardly imagine this since ive never met anyone on the ice that was an ******* yet, but I guess its true what they say....theres an ******* evey where you go!


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

This all brings up a question regarding etiquette that has been on my mind all winter... Using a camera last year we found a spot where a sunken boat was providing GREAT cover for 100's of nice Crappie. We joked that we should put a "permanent" shanty over that spot and slay 'em all winter long, but we thought better of it. Well, sure enough, a few weeks later someone did just that. So are we not to fish within 30 or 40 yards of this guy just because he had the gall to do it and we did not? Our thinking was that we would enjoy it when we have time, and others could when they got there first... Seems to me there were plenty of fish there for everyone.. Oh, and by the way - I've been out there a half-dozen times since then and NEVER seen this guy in the shack... So he's hogging the space and not even using it.


----------



## bronsonman (Jan 4, 2004)

We left our shanty on the Sag. River for a couple hours come back and a some small items we had left in there were missing.So I am not against shanty owners just like you said some common courtesy would be great for everyone.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have on many occasions setup 10-15 yards from people, and even closer, but only after talking with them, introducing myself and shooting the , well you know. Then I say, well you mind if I punch a hole over here and setup? If not I will go further out. Most people are pretty cool with that if you strike off a good conversation with them. I was out on Lake Mitchell a month ago,and ran into this guy from Holland area. Hell of a nice guy. Invited me into his shanty (he was there for a week) and told me I could use his buddies shanty if I wanted as it was heated and had a large hole cutout in it. Don't know if he is on this board or not, he wa a Union rep of some sort, but hell of a nice guy.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

All I know is I never drill a hole and set up withing 50-100 yards of someone else unless they invite me over...I am out there to fish and I purposely set up away from the crowd for the peace and quiet. So if someone comes right next to me with a whole frickin lake out there I always say something to them...it just isn't right the fish are everywhere and I agree with you 100% Treeman.


----------



## bronsonman (Jan 4, 2004)

I usually fish smaller inland lakes where the fish might be in a smaller area.I can see why you should give more space on a big body of water like LSC and I wou;d always do that.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it down right SUCKS when others move in uninvited!
I always get there before the crack of dawn to get the spot I want. I think they call it "first come first served".
We all know, if the fish did not turn on this hour then they will the next- We Hope! It never fails, they arrive at 9:00 and screw it up till 10:30.
I fish a big lake with relatively few fisherman ever on it but it never seems to fail, new crew comes and sets up right beside me.
Last Sunday the new crew got too close so after they got all set up, I moved my closest tip up to them away about 10 yards.
Don't ya know as soon as I moved the B#[email protected]^%8 tries to put a rig in my vacated hole.
We had some words, I ended up an AH and the peace and tranquility was lost.
I am not familiar with pan fishing but I can tell you from experience with the big Browns and Bows I fish for, thay are known to hit and run and keep on running till you get there and apply the brakes. If they occassionally get tangled in my own other rigs then why would anyone risk being so close to a complete stranger? I have been SPOOLED a few times and I think a distance of 50 yards is about as close as anyone should get.
I never mind untangeling my own mess when I catch a nice fish but I sure will be less then friendly when I get caught up in your S#@%. I think the thought is, if I am there then thats where the fish must be. It should be "If you want my spot then get here first".
Who touched on this sore spot anyway!
My solution may have to be to bring a few dummy tip ups, no line or hooks and just line the perimiter to keep others a safe distance away.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

It's funny you should mention that Gamalot, we resort to using dummy tipups quite often when we get crowded. Works like a charm, and the looks on their faces are priceless when you just go over to the tipup and throw it in the bucket without reeling any line up.

Mitch


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a good idea, thanks Sib


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

My biggest gripe, when fishing small/shallow water:

I get on the ice an hour and a half b4 light...drill my holes and get all set up.
Hang around awhile to let things calm down before primetime dawn. Talkin in whispers, being very quiet..anticipating the eastern glow on the horizon.

Never fails, just as it turns magic time, someone walks out with a power auger and proceeds to drill 15 holes thru 3 inches of ice.

Isnt that like firing up a chainsaw in your deer blind at 8 am opening day of deer season????

Hunt


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here's a Poll for Lake St. Clair guys and gals...go vote!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=468123#post468123


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

That doesnt scare fish. More often I have sat without anything biting untill I spud a new hole and it seems to attract fish.

Two years ago I spudded a hole set my tip-up, turned around to walk away and a 22" walleye slammed it the minute I turned. 

I've never had noise turn fish off when they were biting.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I have had schools of perch in my holes when some one would spud holes within a few ft. of me.The perch headed right toward the sound of the spud.

hoffie


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes I have had a few guys get closer than I wanted. And yes there power drill stopped the fishing. But it hasnt been the norm.
Most guys do have comon courtesy. I think your gonna find that one ******* where ever you go. Years ago I worked nights, and everytime I would go out this perm blind would be empty. So I used it one day and noticed it had a little furnace, chimney a large square hole and just a nice set-up. So the next time I went out I took extra wood with me and left the wood box full, and even left a full beer with a note saying thanks for the use. The guy wrote back no problem as long as I leave it like I found it. We ended up leaving notes to one another all winter. And I never did meet the guy. LOL....But it sure was a nice experiance. But there ya go ! Courtesy and Common respect go a very long way toward good things happening...........


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Thats a great idea Mike. I had a guy step out of his and yell to ne get in here while there biting, just keep it in good shape. It was a nice gesture. At the time I was too young to drink or I would of left a few brewwskies.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I carry one of those lure chargers along with several other fishing talisman gugus on my lanyard. Those blue lights can be seen from about a mile away! I had a buddy drop me on the lake after dark to haul gear in "Winter of 2004" and watching him during heavy snow I could tell he wasn't going to be driving right back to my location. Soon as I saw a headlight pattern that matched what I was looking for I started flashing that blue light - he knew I had it and drove right to it - literally close to a mile away in total darkness. He admitted that without some kind of light, he never would have got back to me - GO TO THE LIGHT!

Far as Ms. Manners on the lake...I generally have to drill about a dozen holes before I find "the spot." In my search, I'm laying out holes about 10 yards apart. I've had guys come in and use my test holes to fish - doesn't bother me a bit - after this thread, I'll probably make an effort to drop a few more - better zeroing in for me and more opportunity for others (without having to drill their own and maybe push out fish). See we learn something everyday


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

My God some of you are something else. If you don't like crowds. Go somewhere else and fish. Fish are all over the lake.

If you have a perm. shanty don't set up in a spot that get's hundreds of people every weekend (no matter Who post) 

. I like to be alone and find fish alone Its a big lake (LSC). Other times its fun fishing with others. I'll invite others to fish close to me, if I'm on fish . I enjoy hearing them get a huge perch ect. plus I never have a hard time out fishing them  . 

If someone drives to close or drills a hole --take a deep breath--wait -- and the school of fish will be back to normal. 

Sorry I enjoy catching fish almost as much as I enjoy seeing others catch fish!


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

After reading all that has been posted. I am sure glad a lot of you fellows don't fish the lakes I do...first off, I only fish for panfish (gills, perch,& specs ) and every once in awhile for pike or walleye. 
Now the lakes I fish people fish within 4 or 5 feet from each other without a problem..and I am sure the first one to lip off might just in up stuffed into a open hole...
I have ice fished my area for over 40+ yrs and this is the first time I have ever heard of an unheard of distance one must maintain while ice fishing...
I remember one lake north of Grand Rapids that the tip ups for pike were spaced about ten feet apart and if a flag went up the others would pull theirs so as not to tangle the guy that got a fish on...guess we all worked together back than ...cause fishing was not only for enjoyment but it helped put food on the table for many of us.
I am also sure each and everyone of you are correct in how you do it in your area...but I know you would not enjoy yourself at any of the many lakes I fish on a regular basis here in the winter...
Good Luck and hope you catch a ton of fish 

My 0.02
Moss


----------



## Dryshoal (Jan 12, 2003)

On LBDN it's considered very poor taste to be traveling or drilling 1/2 hour either side of dusk or dawn, when hot bites usually occur. It's usually a quality experience, right now, between 5:30 and 7:00 EST Mon. - Thur. It's understandable that guys from out of town can't always here and get set up before the Fri. PM and Sat. AM bites, but they should try. The water is very clear and the walleyes are very spooky, when it comes to noise. The guys with cameras down consistantly verify this. Shallow areas(under 20') it is especially bad, but even over 40' noise scares 'um.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Welcome to the site dryshoal. Good Idea


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Why doe's it seem if you act like a hard [email protected]@ the people will sometimes not come to close, The minute you are nice to most of them they think they are your their freind and they auger holes all around you. It kinda bothers me you have to be rood to people so they don't get to close. The other day we were out in montcalm county on a small lake, on some good giil's and a guy talked to my freind and proceeded to drill 15 holes arond me. I went in my trap so I din't even have to look at him, I got so pissed I felt like charging him. Yhe only good thing that came out of the deal he did'nt catch nothing and left, we had more holes to fish in yhe rest of the day and limited out.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

When people say what comes around goes around is this what they mean


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Man, after reading all the posts I feel more strongly about the hole deal, TREAT OTHERS AS YOU WOULD WANTED TO BE TREATED. I think this really applies to this post, It's just my opion, and everyone is entilted to theirs.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I hear ya, about the "deep breathe", Ed!! It took everything I had this morning, NOT to stick my gaff in the tires of the Red/Gray Dodge pickup that parked 10 yards from my shanty. Then these jacka$$e$ get out and walk, another 200 yards to start fishing!! I was watching them close,, if they had gotten outta my sight,, those tires were goin' DOWN!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Wow, some of you should start your own anti-social sportsmen association. It'd be a hoot! 

You would never have to worry about any social outings either!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

WHB that would have been destruction of property. (a crime) your better off letting the air out the their tires. No damage no crime


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

I personally give all people fishing at least 100 feet while driving or fishing. While fishing a lake a few weeks ago, there was a small reef thats known to hold fish. 19 permant shanty where sitting over this reef,with 4 of them being used. I went ahead and punch my holes and started fishing 4HOURS later one of the permant shanty owner came out on the ice to fish. He ask me if I could not find any where else to fish. I told him that he wasn't there and he didn't own the lake. That would be the same as me putting a marker bouy on a tree top full of crappie and if I came out to fish an some else was there they should leave. Fishing ETQUETTE as always been early bird gets the spot. All and all most fisherman are very good about this, it is just a few don't get it.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

stampman, I totally agree, and thats the way it should be the early bird gets the worm. Like I said earlier " TREAT OTHERS AS YOU WANT TO BE TREATED"  I also beleive what comes around goes around.


----------



## rip-n-lip (Feb 11, 2004)

My friend and I were fishing a lake near his home south of Grand Rapids. We got onto the gills and some more guys joined us. Another guy comes up and asks if he can drill a hole here. I said sure, you just can't fish it. I laughed and so did the others. When he finished drilling his hole 5' from me he comes over and takes my skimmer. As he is cleaning the slush out of his hole he is tossing the slush at my feet. I told him I had already taken my shower this morning so he laughs and deliberately threw some on my pant leg. I said to him that he obviously wanted to take a shower right now. I had forgotten my fl-8 so I was fishing "blind". I tightline for 'gills and was doing good. He on the other hand had his Vex but was using a spring bobber. To make a long story short my friend and I went home with a limit and he still hadn't caught one the last I knew. I am not afraid to have someone fishing right next to me because I know I will catch fish regardless. I actually like to have holes drilled once in a while it seems to wake the fish up and generate activity. I have heard some pretty good stories too. Laughter is good for what ails you. Smile at someone who is grumpy and eventually they will smile too. Ya gotta love it.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Sunday I was at the lake at daylight. I walked way to the back of the lake and there wasn't another guy on the whole lake. They fished started biting good about sunup and I caught and lost a few real nice ones. Then about 8:30 this guy parks at the access and walks all the way back to me, fires up his gas auger and drills 3 holes 30 ft away. I can honestly say it was the first time I've ever seen noise shut off the fish. I was getting bites up to the minute he fired the thing up. 

Didn't get another bite for a half hour so I decided to move to the other side of the lake and ran my 2 tip-ups. I had only been set up for 5 minutes when another group of guys came out 30 yds from me and ran 6 tip ups in a line cutting off both of mine and 20 yds from one of them.

I shot the [email protected] with them about the big pike in the lake, fished for another hour there then moved again after no runs.

Did I get mad? No.


----------

